# Need a screw chuck



## Roll Tide (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm in need of a screw chuck. I just can't seem to find them anywhere. Well, I take that back, I did find some at CSUSA but I thought it was kinda high starting at $35. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Why not make your own Steve. :thumbsup: 
http://aroundthewoods.com/schuck.shtml


----------



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

i've tired making a screw chuck and have not had very good luck. It cant hurt to try tho.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Roll Tide said:


> I'm in need of a screw chuck. I just can't seem to find them anywhere. Well, I take that back, I did find some at CSUSA but I thought it was kinda high starting at $35.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


 
For the less fortunate of us out here or maybe just me, Tell me what a screw chuck is and whats it used for.


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

mackem said:


> Why not make your own Steve. :thumbsup:


best way 0$


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I personally don't use a screw chuck very often. They used to be used a lot to start turning bowls. Drill hole in the open side of the bowl, screw it on the screw chuck and then turn the outside with a tenon or recess for the chuck. remove it from the screw chuck put the bowl in the regular chuck and finish turn it. 
I usually start my bowls between centers now because I like to reposition them for better grain appearance. With a screw chuck or faceplate your stuck with whatever comes out because you can't shift the bowl once its started.
I use the screw chuck for production platters but still start my one of a kind between centers.


----------



## allenn (Apr 13, 2008)

*Screw chuck?*

Most of the chucks that PSI and Woodcraft offer have woodworm screws as accessories for about six bux each. If you've a chuck like one of those, bet it'll work just fine. Cheaper than buying a whole new chuck. Then again, a turner never has tooo many chucks (or so I've read).

I've also heard tell that if you drill a hole through a chunk of scrap about 3/4 inch thick, super glue a 2 inch #12 or #14 woodscrew into it, let the glue cure, then chuck the screw and turn the scrap round, you can them mount the wood in the chuck of your choice and mount whatever you want on the screw.

FWIW,

allen norris


----------

